
Using Deep Learning to Pick Groceries Faster - apoorvamehta
https://medium.com/@jeremy.stanley/deep-learning-with-emojis-not-math-660ba1ad6cdc
======
jeremystan
hey, i'm the OP and would love to discuss / answer any questions

also, another shout out to the OpenAI and YC teams for their great feedback

